# s12-s15 chasis info



## rubin (Jan 9, 2004)

I was wondering what the CHASIS differences are between s12, s13, s14 and s15.
THE CHASIS ONLY... like is one heavier or stiffer, or bigger

also does the canadian 180sx (prolly american too) have a sr20det past 91???


----------



## rubin (Jan 9, 2004)

also are there any s12's in canada??? what are they


basically i want the fastback body and mate it with a silvia front. i read that the 91-94 180sx has a sr20det which is great because i wont have to do an engine swap but im not sure if its available in canada


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i don't have any specs on S__ chassis.. =/

sr20det's did not come in silvias/180sx in north america. in other words, neither canadian or US 240sx came with sr20det's. what you read about 91-94 180sx having sr20det's is only in japan. before that time, ca18det's were in 180sx..hence the name 180sx.

what kind of silvia front?? there are s13, s14, s14a, and s15.. be alittle more specific please. jw but where are you located??


----------



## rubin (Jan 9, 2004)

i wanted to mate an s15 front to s13 fast back

these are jus dreams.. dun relly have the money for it but jus curious


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

s15 front end on a s13 chassis is possible and has been done many times.. check sticky for more info


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

the chassis are similar, but dimensions and suspension are what set them apart. the S12 is the old 200sx here in NA. i really dont think you want to try and mate an S15 front on it.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

mmmm S12.......the aussie version had the CA20E in it.....a CA18DET will go rite in there, no gearbox (just gotta change the flywheel!) or engine mount changes required


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i'd take an old S12 with a Tomei FJ20.


----------

